# plants doing well



## The New Girl (May 8, 2008)

Hi Guys, here's a peek at my grow, it's doing great and i love watching them everyday just grow some more. I'm into about 4 weeks of flowering though I have a few different strains. White Widow X, California orange, AK47, THC Bomb, and Aurora indica. I didn't want to have to LST all of them -14, so i used some string and did a modified scrog. Some will finish before others but that's OK. I'll post again when they are close to harvest,   The one bud is the Cali orange


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 8, 2008)

Looking good :aok:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 8, 2008)

What a jungle you have yourself!


----------



## The New Girl (May 18, 2008)

Hi, here's a pic of my fav bud, it's caliorange


----------



## sillysara (May 18, 2008)

hey der lookin good welldone


----------



## The New Girl (May 28, 2008)

An update on my plants and a couple of pics, looking great. Some will finish before others. i cheated after reading a thread about nuking them for a test and bam even though they're not ready i got a great high from my widow cross. I'll try not to cheat again for a while...what time is it?


----------



## The New Girl (May 28, 2008)

sorry, lost the other photo, here's a black and white


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 28, 2008)

Looks great New Girl, nice choice of strains too . Keep up the good work.

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 28, 2008)

Nice grow you have going on grow girl. I see you will be smoking some nice buds in the near future. Keep up the good work.


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

Some beautiful ladies you have there. Keep up the great work and you will be well rewarded in the near future. Definitely keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 29, 2008)

*Looking great TNG. :aok: How much longer before harvest? :hubba: *


----------



## The New Girl (May 29, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great TNG. :aok: How much longer before harvest? :hubba: *



Hi, thanks for looking, trichs are still clear, i think one to two weeks, there are some at different stages, the California orange bud will be first, i sneaked a toke and wow i'm baked  That should be done soon, it's been 8 weeks this weekend. Here's some pics with no HPS to mess up the color


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 29, 2008)

hey new girl those are some really nice trees you have there! 

I can see and feel the love!:heart: :smoke1: 

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## FLA Funk (May 29, 2008)

Excellent Grow New Girl. Looks like you know how to make em thrive. Can't wait to see more. Best of luck!


----------



## parkingjoe (May 29, 2008)

hey twg looking great  well done girl

pkj


----------



## The New Girl (May 29, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> hey twg looking great  well done girl
> 
> pkj



Hey PJ, you have some cool grows, thx for looking


----------



## parkingjoe (May 30, 2008)

its my method of global domination thats not going to plan at the moment tng

lol

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Looking good girl...


----------



## BBFan (May 30, 2008)

Looking good new girl.  Did you tie that flower after 12/12 or did you do it in veg?


----------



## The New Girl (May 30, 2008)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Looking good new girl.  Did you tie that flower after 12/12 or did you do it in veg?



I tied a whole bunch of lines like a net (sorta scrog) a week after i flipped to 12/12 and then after they were trained i took some of it away- supercropped a couple by accident !!!  i've got one top that shot out and i tied that a week ago. Trying to get them all about the same height to the light but with different strains it's not easy, all is well  The one bud that's intertwined in the line and growing sideways now has buds growing straight up too, it's going to be a monster   The cali-orange-bud is by far the biggest buds and yield so far. My AK47 is gone, seems they weren't sure of their sexual orientation


----------



## BBFan (May 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear bout the AK47.  Beautiful grow you got going!  Good luck- I know you'll enjoy spending time with those girls- nice girls nite out waiting for you.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 30, 2008)

wow there looking really good i really like how they look


----------



## The New Girl (May 30, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> its my method of global domination thats not going to plan at the moment tng
> 
> lol
> 
> pkj



I like your attitude (win or fail) though my domination is not global- it still doesn't work locally when i want it too, well it does except for all the wrong reasons LOL  I think i gave an extra nukes at the end but i'm shutting them down from nukes and some can harvest by next Sun (6/8), well i think, still just water till then (murphy's law) and let them breathe :heart:


----------



## Tater (May 30, 2008)

Sorry about the ak-47 nice plants you have though, that sideways bud is crazy.


----------



## OliieTea (May 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear bout the AK, but the rest, WOW ..looking very good. YUMMY


----------



## forget (May 31, 2008)

holy sheep!  great job, looking solid.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 3, 2008)

5 days to harvest- you must be getting excited!  Which ones you taking down?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice pics TNG. Love those fat colas.


----------



## Melissa (Jun 4, 2008)

*they look fantastic TNG :48:*


----------



## The New Girl (Jun 5, 2008)

BBFan said:
			
		

> 5 days to harvest- you must be getting excited!  Which ones you taking down?


Hey BB, Guess it will be the cali orange bud and widow cross, rest has a bit to go. I cheated a couple of times but going to wait now before i smoke anymore-thanks for looking!


----------



## The New Girl (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey guys, here's some new pics, i thought some would be ready as it's week 9 but trichs are still mostly clear. I also have new buds on top of buds so i'm in a bit of a quandary, do i let some of the buds go past due to let others catch up? I guess i'll shoot for a happy medium. I didn't want to scold my plants for getting pregnant again but geez i can't be feeding new mouths as i've shut down the nutes, wait and see i guess.  

PS see the stretch one plant got (the one tied), shot to the moon!!! if the rest of the plant is ready i'm not waiting on that shoot


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 10, 2008)

Man those are very tasty buuds. Yum.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

yup,hope to have a bedroom that looks just like yours in 16-18 wks.looks like that 600 watts to each 4x4' sections really workin for ya.sorry to hear about the AK...looks good though girl


----------



## Albrecht (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, those buds are looking huge!  Nice work!


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Guys, 
Well live and learn -
Those plants took forever to finish,i think i may have let some light sneak in that could have slowed them down. They are on there last feed, well str8 water flush, just water till Fri - and chopped a few days after that. I have taken some buds early and wow   so I can't wait for the cured kind bud. Thanks for looking and I'll give a full report in a few weeks after the cure.


----------



## grinder (Jul 9, 2008)

Wwoww Your Plants Are Osm (awsome)


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 9, 2008)

Those plants look so yummy!! good luck with everything


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 9, 2008)

wow tng some strange **** happening in that last picture there but awesome looking buds all the same.

well done girl

pkj


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sweet tasty looking buds!!!


----------



## BBFan (Jul 10, 2008)

You are indeed a lucky lady!  Great job with your grow.  Hope they taste as good as they look!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice job New Girl..those came out  real nice..be sure to post smoke report along with wieght...and when you have some nice ladies looking at you for over 7 weeks.its hard not to take a sample huh?..well done Girl


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jul 10, 2008)

:bong1: *THAT IS ONE BEAUTIFUL YOU HAVE *:holysheep: 

 :aok: *LOOKS LIKE YOU WILL HAVE A GREAT REWARD*:48:


----------



## grinder (Jul 10, 2008)

i hope you accomplishe  what ur trying


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 10, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> wow tng some strange **** happening in that last picture there but awesome looking buds all the same.
> 
> well done girl
> 
> pkj



 Thanks PKJ,
  Yep, got a plant that shot out 4-5 weeks into flower, buds are much younger, but i got a bunch of them and i hate to keep it all going for one plant. I also had shut the nukes down early so i'm sure there some nutrition deficiencies as well (yellow/dead leaves). It's all cool though - there's some good weed there. I gave another feed over the weekend and now just water for the next two days, then two dry - then choppins, yummy.  Here's photos of how that plant is going sideways  

PS I'm putting a bud that was under string and grew sideways in the July bud pics if you care to look.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Thanks PKJ,
> Yep, got a plant that shot out 4-5 weeks into flower, buds are much younger, but i got a bunch of them and i hate to keep it all going for one plant. I also had shut the nukes down early so i'm sure there some nutrition deficiencies as well (yellow/dead leaves). It's all cool though - there's some good weed there. I gave another feed over the weekend and now just water for the next two days, then two dry - then choppins, yummy. Here's photos of how that plant is going sideways
> 
> PS I'm putting a bud that was under string and grew sideways in the July bud pics if you care to look.


 

Tasty colas!!


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Guys,
  well i guess it was the heat that was screwing up the ending as my fav plant started to dry out near the end, so i chopped her...the rest will get the grim reaper in the next few days. This is the cali-orange bud (one plant), i'll give ya stats when it's time.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 11, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> well i guess it was the heat that was screwing up the ending as my fav plant started to dry out near the end, so i chopped her...the rest will get the grim reaper in the next few days. This is the cali-orange bud (one plant), i'll give ya stats when it's time.


 

Going to taste good!!!


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 11, 2008)

Buds Lookin Great! Nice members pic also.


----------



## MercyEternity (Aug 21, 2008)

Whoa. So that one that you tied, did you do that slowly and eventually you could lean it sideways like that?


----------



## The New Girl (Oct 29, 2008)

Well guys I started a new grow and realized I forgot to do a smoke and weight report.
  I ended up with 11 plants and got a little over 13 ounces of weed. The California Orange was amazing after it was cured as was the Widow cross. The Aurora Indica was good as well but the Cali was my fav, hence my new grow has some. Here's a couple of photos of some of the bud.  

Oh, that one bud is curved from the scrog, it was huge, it's the Cali.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 29, 2008)

very nice i sure smoke a huge fatty blunt of that orgran califas bud,  was just looking over your grow nice job. i can only hope i can get something like what u produced


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 1, 2009)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Well guys I started a new grow and realized I forgot to do a smoke and weight report.
> I ended up with 11 plants and got a little over 13 ounces of weed. The California Orange was amazing after it was cured as was the Widow cross. The Aurora Indica was good as well but the Cali was my fav, hence my new grow has some. Here's a couple of photos of some of the bud.
> 
> Oh, that one bud is curved from the scrog, it was huge, it's the Cali.


that Cali-O is a great yielder looks like some great smoke


----------



## kushman44 (Feb 1, 2009)

Plants lookin fanstic New Girl, bet the :bong: will be fanstic once cured


----------



## RiskyPack (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh man... When I sit here and read this I can't wait until my next grow finishes.. Nice buds


----------



## Trafic (Aug 18, 2009)

Normally I think it's silly to dig up a thread like this but after looking at the new girls avatar I'm cool with it.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 18, 2009)

very nice crop tng !!!!..makes me wanna set up again...gotta wait for the landlord to come inspect the house first...hope he comes soon, i can't just sit and look at all these pics without foaming at the mouth.


----------



## The New Girl (Aug 18, 2009)

Trafic said:
			
		

> Normally I think it's silly to dig up a thread like this but after looking at the new girls avatar I'm cool with it.


 
I agree with the first part...hehe


----------

